# Hiccups in very early pregnancy? Also a testing question.



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Anyone here get hiccups all the time in the beginning of a pregnancy?

Also, if you're period is all kinds of funky...how do you know when it's time to take a digital test? When you just can't stand it anymore? I don't have the money to go buying 10 of the things (and I am so done with dollar store tests and the "is that a real like or an evap?" drama).

Thanks


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I get hiccups with pregnancy, but now and then I get them outside of pregnancy too so I cant count on that to be a symptom

if you dont have a definite line yet and want to wait to take a digital... I would wait until the day after the LONGEST cycle you can remember (unless you have been charting your fertility)


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I just never get hiccups, and now I'm getting them all day and night. I am back on my meds, but they've never done that before.

I just have no idea how long my longest cycle has been or how late my period even is right now.









I guess if I keep feeling this nauseous, I'll just take the test when I can't stand not knowing anymore. Then if it says no...I'll keep on wondering until I get my period.









Thanks for helping


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

If theres a chance of it being longer than 2 weeks late... i say test now and if its negative test again in 2 weeks...

if you test every 2 weeks or so, with odd cycles, you are much less likely to end up being a month or longer off on how far along you are.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Ugh. Well I couldn't stand it anymore and got a bfp. I'm sick already, which is making me fear another terrible pregnancy. I swear I'm the most fertile person ever.

Thanks for the advice. The every two week thing is good to know about.


----------

